# Does my 5 month old look too skinny?



## Dean2900 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi all,

I just am.posting a couple pictures to see if anyone thinks my 5 month old gsd looks too skinny. She eats well and never leaves a kibble free. She has no worms and has plenty of energy. I have had several GSDs in my life but this is the first one without the think West German coat and I can see her ribs and she feels bony. She weighs 50lbs even 5oday at 21 weeks. The picture with the bandana is at 4 months. The picture of her trying to get to the cat under the bed is today at 21 weeks.

Thanks
Dean


----------



## Dean2900 (Mar 22, 2019)

Her height from shoulder to bottom of foot is 21 inches as of today.


----------



## Dean2900 (Mar 22, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I can’t see much from these photos. (The board also receives less traffic over the weekend). Clearer photos of proper orientation would give members a better idea.... and gain more accurate feedback.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think she is too skinny. My girl was only 42 lbs. at 21 wks. Leaner is better for their growing joints. She's still growing and will likely go through several more awkward stages where she may look too thin only to fill out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dean2900 (Mar 22, 2019)

I will get better pictures and post. I have read the charts and it looks like she is supposed to be up to 44lbs at 5 months and no where near 21 inches in height. She has just been frowning tall. I can her ribs but she is very active and I may need to feed her another 1/2 cup of kibbles for the day based on her expected weight being higher than initially anticipated. I will break out the real camera and get a good side shot of her.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Gosh I am not kidding our dogs could be twins! Theyr the exact same except the fact mine is a male lol... 
He's 4 mos now and am having the exact same issue Am loosing my cool with ppl commenting our pup is too thin and my mom bombarding he's gonna grow up lean *face palm* Like urs he eats really well, is super active, no worms etc etc I haven't weighed him yet fr 4mos but am sure it's well within range except to mention (like urs) my pup seems weirdly too tall ? So am interested to see what the others have to say about ur pup... 
And this might sound stupid but I think ppl see black pups as 'thinner' cause of their colour whereas there's more variation in a classic gsd so its nt tht prominent..? 
Ps. This is my pup at bout 3 1/2mos... Looks almost the same r8?


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Dean2900 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just am.posting a couple pictures to see if anyone thinks my 5 month old gsd looks too skinny. She eats well and never leaves a kibble free. She has no worms and has plenty of energy. I have had several GSDs in my life but this is the first one without the think West German coat and I can see her ribs and she feels bony. She weighs 50lbs even 5oday at 21 weeks. The picture with the bandana is at 4 months. The picture of her trying to get to the cat under the bed is today at 21 weeks.
> 
> ...


No

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dean2900 said:


> I will get better pictures and post. I have read the charts and it looks like she is supposed to be up to 44lbs at 5 months and no where near 21 inches in height. She has just been frowning tall. I can her ribs but she is very active and I may need to feed her another 1/2 cup of kibbles for the day based on her expected weight being higher than initially anticipated. I will break out the real camera and get a good side shot of her.


Charts are only for guessing. Fed well, and given proper rest and exercise your puppy will be exactly what she is supposed to be.
When you have children they chart the growth and development and at 2 years old my son was the size of an average 8 month old and did not talk. Now he is over 6 feet and won't shut up!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

She looks like a fine happy pup to me. They go through awkward stages while growing (don’t we all?) and no two are exactly the same. Are you feeding a puppy or adult kibble? Often the puppy kibble has too much calcium and promotes too much growth too soon in large breeds.


----------

